# Santa Claus model



## 1bluegtx (Aug 13, 2004)

Well tis the season and i thought you guys might like to see the only injection model kit of santa ever produced.Made by Midori of japan in the 60s.As with most japanese kits the box art is awesome.Although molded very nice the kit consists of santa,sleigh and only one reindeer.Wind-up motor is included.
Thanks for looking! And a Merry Christmas!
BRIAN


----------



## StyreneDude (Nov 16, 2012)

That is beautiful! Thanks for sharing and Merry Christmas!


----------



## Bruce Bishop (Jan 17, 1999)

That's pretty cool. Thanks for sharing the pictures.

When I was a kid back in the 60's, I didn't give the 'different' types of kits a chance, when I did happen to notice them on a shelf. When I grew up and got back into model kit building, I managed to get all kinds of different kits, and still only have a small selection of what has been produced over the years.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

I'd never seen one before, very cool! Thanks for posting, and Happy New Year!


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

Theres a kit you don't see every day!


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

AWESOME!!! I wish I had one too! Please build this, then show us. Since we can't do it - someone has to. 

~ Chris​


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

You can't fool me, there ain't no Sanity Clause.


----------



## Krel (Jun 7, 2000)

Jodet said:


> You can't fool me, there ain't no Sanity Clause.


Uh-oh! Sounds like somebody got a lump of coal for Christmas. 

David.


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

One reindeer?


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Krel said:


> Uh-oh! Sounds like somebody got a lump of coal for Christmas.
> 
> David.


Nope. Somebody is a fan of The Marx Brothers. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

Zorro said:


> Nope. Somebody is a fan of The Marx Brothers. :thumbsup:


Include me in that group! That was the final punch line to one funny routine!:thumbsup:


----------



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

And while I'm hijacking the thread anyway, wouldn't it be great to have realistic models of the Marx Bros?


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

Jodet said:


> You can't fool me, there ain't no Sanity Clause.


No, but there IS an INSANITY CLAUSE!!!!  

~ Chris​


----------

